# Need ideas for some new fish for my tank!



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey.
Im getting rid of my female guppies, both danios, and my molly cross breeds.
I will be keeping my male guppies, M and F bettas and my tetras, aswell as my pepper and pictus cat fish. 

I was wondering what new fish I could get in there?
Something colorful, and hardy.

Need some ideas

PS, its a 29 gallon tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you have male and female bettas in the same tank?

more tetras? i love big schools of neons in a planted tank


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, they live together quite peacefully surprisingly. No one attacked anyone, they just go about their own business.

I was thinking more tetras too, but I want some that are really bright. Im thinking about getting a bunch of black plants and gravel, with a dark background, to make everything appear even brighter I think it would look really cool. Just need loads of ideas

Know of any good tetras? I know I want a school of Cardinals, but anything else colorful, of anything?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i am shocked. i believe bettas will either mate or kill eachother. are you sure its a M/F combo and not 2 females? that can even be risky

black substrate with a painted black background with live plants and all neon tetras with cherry red shrimp is my favorite kind of freshwater set up.

out of all of the colorful fish i would just personally avoid the glofish as they are only painted danios and most die going through that process. talk about horrible.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope, male and female.

















I disturbed her sleep haha

But yeah, they acctually get along. Its quite strange. Hes never even chased her once. He examined her, but then swam away. Hes very peaceful, and so is she =]

Hmm.. Yes, I like that idea

But the shrimp? Would they be okay with a pictus cat?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im not 100% on that but the bettas might eat them.

and holy guppies batman!

you can always look on a site at fish and them post ideas here of which whats interest you try,
Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Lmao I know hey!
Thats why most of them are going to new homes, and Im only keepng the males (they are colorful )

Hmm.. Well, Im up for any idea of any thing colorful haha

Oh, and by the way, Im not to great with live plants >_<


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, what about dwarf gouramis, and some cardinal tetras?


----------



## fishboy5000 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think swordtails might work. if your going to get those though you should be careful because when I got mine my female murdered the male and three mollies then when I put it in a different tank with a tetra in it and lots of plants while I went out to get a better tank I thought the plants would protect the tetra when I came back the tetra was lying on the bottom of the tank with all its fins torn off- dead. I now have it in a seperate tank alone but I have no clue what to do with it. yeah so be careful


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, Im not planning on anymore live bearers, which is why Im getting rid of my mollies and guppies, aswell as my danios and that red and yellow fish.. (I really cant remember the name lol, I think its a platy, but it doesnt really look like one, but it is a livebearer)
So Im thinking more along the lines of tetras and gouramis and some kili loaches


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cardinal tetras are pretty hard to care for, go with neons. The are pretty much the hardy verson of cardinals. could I agree, don't get glofish. You can try 2 blue rams. They are VERY pretty, peaceful fish. cherry shrimp are bight, or you could get some kind of colorful snail. Cories would be good, too. They are sooooo cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think gouramis and bettas can live together because of territorial issues.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I just read up on Blue Rams, and though pretty, they are hard to care for, and need a species tank. Im keeping my tetras cats and loaches, and my bettas (though seeing as Im not getting new fish/ accessories, I have time to set up another tank for my bettas so I can get Gouramis) And you are right, cardinals are harder to care for. But Im also not much of a fan of neons (which is why I wanted cardinals because they are much more brighter.) So Im really stuck in a pickle. I really want a tank I can enjoy, so I really dont know which way to go >_< (I hate to be so picky, but seeing as the tank is in my room, I dont want to be looking at something I dont like, you know?)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cardinals, in my experience, are MUCH easier to take care of than Neons. It is all about the way you acclimate them. They look better, too. They don't get Neon Tetra disease, they get bigger, and are just more overall hardier.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Stocking a Peaceful Community Tank - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki great link!!! check it out please!! It might give you come ideas


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats what I thought to (cardinals being easy) Ive just been readin everywhere, and everyone has they're own opinion, an I really dont know which way to turn haha. Well, The fish are gone except for my tetras, bettas loach and cats. So, I got lots of space to tink of.

I will definitly take alook at that site


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

How about this:

already in tank:
-12 black neons
- 1 pictus
-2 bettas (M/F)
-1 Peppered cat
-1 dojo loach

THEN:
- 7 harlequin rasabora
- 10 cardinal tetras
- 4 kili loaches
-2 dwarf gouramis (if bettas get moved)

Would that be okay?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds pretty good. I'm not 100% sure about the 2 gouramis, though, so others may be better with that topic.

And to me, you could add a bit more. All of those fish produce extremely little bioload.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

you'd be better off with 2-3 honey gouramis, but it will still prly work out well as long as the bettas are moved, but don't put them in a small tank w/ out other fish cuz they might fight


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I still think having more than 1 gourami in a tank is risky. They have the same temperate of Bettas (both being Anabantids) when it comes to this matter. If you can find a girl, then it would be okay.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cody said:


> I still think having more than 1 gourami in a tank is risky. They have the same temperate of Bettas (both being Anabantids) when it comes to this matter. If you can find a girl, then it would be okay.


 Not all gouramis have the same temperament as bettas do. Sparkling, honey, licorice, chocolate and samurais are fine.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, i probably plan on a male and female pair as it is (gouramis), and yes my betta will be moved.
Sadly though, my female betta just took a turn for the worse. She is old, and she just passed away =[.

Well, if I got those, what else do you think I could get in there?
Im affraid of over populating the tank, so I want to be careful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your female betta.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ummm maybe like a cory or 2?? there are a bunch of kinds of cories, but if you get one I would reccomend a spotted cory! Google Image Result for http://www.petpig.com/fish/fish/Cory-Punctatus.jpg


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cories, when kept alone or in small groups like that, are often not seen and hide. They are shoaling fish and need company.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm... That would be cool. But I dont want to many bottom fish fighting over space, seeingas I have a djojo, pictus and a Cory, and I want 3-4 kili loaches. How many Cories should I get so its not cramped for space at the bottom?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Guppy Girl said:


> Hmm... That would be cool. But I dont want to many bottom fish fighting over space, seeingas I have a djojo, pictus and a Cory, and I want 3-4 kili loaches. How many Cories should I get so its not cramped for space at the bottom?


2-3


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Guppy Girl said:


> Hmm... That would be cool. But I dont want to many bottom fish fighting over space, seeingas I have a djojo, pictus and a Cory, and I want 3-4 kili loaches. How many Cories should I get so its not cramped for space at the bottom?


I say cories in no less than 4. That is the bare minimum IMO. 6 is better.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe Cory's arent right for this tank? I really dont want to over crowd. I have one cory and it does fine on its own. Swims around the whole tank, isnt shy at all. Would 4-6 corys fit in the tank with the others I want to get?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it would be better if you only had one of the shoaling bottom-dwellers, and then like your Pictus or a pleco, or something similar, as another.

If it was my tank, and using your ideas, then...

-4/6 Kuhliis
-Your Pictus?
-Cardinals
-Harlies

etc


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate to be a noob (lol) but,.. What are Harlies? Ive never heard of them...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Harlequin Rasboras.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

OH hahaha I get it now xD!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Guppy Girl said:


> I hate to be a noob (lol) but,.. What are Harlies? Ive never heard of them...


you dont like motorcycles? :lol:


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, thats the only Harley that I could think of haha, I dont think Harlies could fit in my aquarium


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

guess its time for an upgrade


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup, guess so haha (wow this topic changed quite quickly)


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright so:

11 black neon tetras (I realied Ive mis counted)
1 dojo loach
1 pictus cat
1 peppered corydora

then
(to make it even)
11 Cardinal Tetras
11 Harlequin rasaboras
4 kili loaches
2 powder blue dwarf gouramis (male female pair)
1 more peppered corydora (or albino corydora)

Ive moved my betta fish so it should be alright.

Also Im wondering about another tank. I have an extra 20- 25 gallon tank that I used before. Im wondering what I should set up in that after I get a new canopy, filte,r heater, lights and everything else. What should I do wit that one?


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I changed my mind on the peppered or albino cory. I decided a few Juli corys are much prettier =D


----------

